# Fernseher an PC mit 2 angeschlossenen Monitoren anschließen?



## Phantom297 (7. Dezember 2015)

*Fernseher an PC mit 2 angeschlossenen Monitoren anschließen?*

Hallo,
habe folgendes Problem. Habe an meinem PC zwei Monitore angeschlossen: einen 24 Zoll Monitor (Anschlüsse DVI/VGA) und einen älteren 22 Zoll Monitor (Anschluss VGA).
Diese habe ich per HDMI und DVI an meinem PC angeschlossen. Funktioniert soweit alles gut.
Jetzt möchte ich meinen Fernseher quasi als 3. Monitor an den Rechner anschließen. Habe dies mit einem HDMI Splitter (2 Out 1 In) versucht. Es wird auch ein Bild auf dem TV
angezeigt, doch der Monitor an den ich den Splitter anschließe bekommt kein Signal. 
Die Grafikkarte hat folgende Ausgänge (AMD HD 7950): 1xDVI, 1xHDMI und ich glaube 2x Mini Display (bin mir nicht sicher was genau das ist).

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die drei Geräte so anzuschließen wie ich mir das vorstelle oder ist das nicht möglich?


Viele Grüße
Phantom


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fernseher an PC mit 2 angeschlossenen Monitoren anschließen?*

Das mit dem Splitter funktioniert nicht wirklich.
Du hast noch zwei unbenutzte Ausgänge. Besorg dir einen Adapter für HDMI und dann sollte das mit dem Fernseher gehen.


----------



## Phantom297 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fernseher an PC mit 2 angeschlossenen Monitoren anschließen?*

Also du meinst einen HDMI Minidisplay Adapter oder was?


----------



## L0calHorst (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fernseher an PC mit 2 angeschlossenen Monitoren anschließen?*

Entweder sowas für deinen Monitor mit DVI: Sapphire Active Mini DisplayPort Adapter DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Oder für HDMI sowas: StarTech.com Aktiver Mini-DisplayPort auf HDMI Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Es muss ein aktiver Adapter sein, kein passiver, auch wenn die günstiger sind.


----------



## Hatuja (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fernseher an PC mit 2 angeschlossenen Monitoren anschließen?*



L0calHorst schrieb:


> Entweder sowas für deinen Monitor mit DVI: Sapphire Active Mini DisplayPort Adapter DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> 
> Oder für HDMI sowas: StarTech.com Aktiver Mini-DisplayPort auf HDMI Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> 
> Es muss ein aktiver Adapter sein, kein passiver, auch wenn die günstiger sind.



Da DisplayPort sowohl HDMI als auch DVI beherrscht, sollte ein passiver Adapter völlig ausreichen. BTW: Der Sapphire-Adapter sieht dabei auch sehr deutlich nach einem passiven Adapter aus...

Da ich kein Freund von Adaptern bin, würde ich ein fertiges Kabel bevorzugen:
Mini-DisplayPort auf DVI: CSL - 1m Mini Displayport auf DVI Kabel | 1080p |: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Mini-DisplayPort auf HDMI: 2m Full HD Mini Displayport auf HDMI Kabel | miniDP auf: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Arino (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fernseher an PC mit 2 angeschlossenen Monitoren anschließen?*

Um das mal im Grunde etwas aufzuklären. Eine "normale" Grafikkarte kann in der Regel 2 Ausgabegeräte gleichzeitig anpeilen. Sobald ein drittes Gerät angeschlossen wird kommt es vorzugsweise sehr oft zu Problemen. Desswegen muss ein aktiver Adapter angeschlossen werden. Die passiven sind einfach nur dazu da um die Anschlussart zu ändern. Die aktiven um zusätzlich mehr als 2 Monitore zum laufen zu bringen. 
Das hat was mit der Anzahl von (ich weiß den genauen Ausdruck im moment nicht.) Phasen in der Grafikkarte zu tun. Ein aktiver Adapter benötigt nur eine statt 2 Phasen und im Regelfall hat eine Grafikkarte 5. 
Sollte ich Mist erzählt haben soll mich bitte jemand berichtigen. So habe ich zumindest vor einiger Zeit im Netz gelesen und konnte das dann auch bei einem bekannten als Erfolg verzeichnen


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fernseher an PC mit 2 angeschlossenen Monitoren anschließen?*



Arino schrieb:


> Sollte ich Mist erzählt haben soll mich bitte jemand berichtigen.



Das werd ich wohl auch nicht können, aber eins weiß ich: nVidia-Karten können wohl gleichzeitig 4 Monitore ansteuern, AMD/Ati seit der HD5800-Serie sogar 6.


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fernseher an PC mit 2 angeschlossenen Monitoren anschließen?*

Hast du am Mainboard keine Grafikausgänge?


----------



## NuVirus (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fernseher an PC mit 2 angeschlossenen Monitoren anschließen?*

Also bei mir läuft es mit 3 oder sogar 4 Monitoren - ein TV davon mit allen Karten problemlos.

Meine GTX 470 konnte es noch nicht aber meine 670 schon.

Mit ner 290X die ich hatte auch kein Problem außer allgemein höherer Stromverbrauch.

Ich würde mini Displayport auf dvi holen Adapter oder direkt kabel und TV über HDMI

Oder du hängst den monitor auf dem nicht gespielt wird auf onboard Grafik um falls vorhanden.

Wenn dann TV und Monitor beide FullHD Auflösung haben sollte der Stromverbrauch bei AMD sogar nur minimal steigen


----------



## Phantom297 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fernseher an PC mit 2 angeschlossenen Monitoren anschließen?*

Also ein Kumpel meinte ebenfalls dass bei einer AMD Karte keine 3 Monitore ohne aktiven Adapter möglich wären...


----------



## NuVirus (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fernseher an PC mit 2 angeschlossenen Monitoren anschließen?*

Wie gesagt mit ner 290X war es kein problem musst einfach testen, wie sieht denn der Rest vom PC aus - die Onboard Lösung wäre wohl eh das günstigste für dich

Mit der 7950 scheint es wirklich noch anders zu sein aber verallgemeinern sollte man das bei AMD nicht mehr!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/213496-hd7950-mit-3-monitoren.html


----------



## L0calHorst (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fernseher an PC mit 2 angeschlossenen Monitoren anschließen?*



Hatuja schrieb:


> Da DisplayPort sowohl HDMI als auch DVI beherrscht, sollte ein passiver Adapter völlig ausreichen. BTW: Der Sapphire-Adapter sieht dabei auch sehr deutlich nach einem passiven Adapter aus...
> 
> Da ich kein Freund von Adaptern bin, würde ich ein fertiges Kabel bevorzugen:
> Mini-DisplayPort auf DVI: CSL - 1m Mini Displayport auf DVI Kabel | 1080p |: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> Mini-DisplayPort auf HDMI: 2m Full HD Mini Displayport auf HDMI Kabel | miniDP auf: Amazon.de: Elektronik



Das ist eben falsch. In dem oben genannten Szenario gelten meine Ausführungen. HD7950 + 3 Monitore/TV ohne Display Port heißt man benötigt einen aktiven Adapter, auch wenn das nicht deine Freunde sind.


----------

